
How Serverless Computing Will Change the World in 2018 - rbanffy
https://hackernoon.com/how-serverless-computing-will-change-the-world-in-2018-7818fc06b447
======
walterclifford
Already submitted earlier today and still sitting on the front page:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16041164](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16041164)

